# changing clothes after a ride



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I just open both front and back car doors and have at it... usually I only change after races, and there's so much nudity at races, what's some more? If I want more privacy I just sit in the front seat of my car (Subaru Forester, so kinda roomy). Bibs can be hard to put on and off sitting down, so I'll just stand outside with a blanket wrapped around my waist. I stopped being modest a long time ago!


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

So what method do you guys use for changing out of your sweaty bike clothes after a ride? I am so jealous of men in this area since they can just whip off their sweaty jersey and put on a dry shirt just like that. I am always left searching for a bathroom or at least a port-a-potty to change in. I can get out of my bottoms pretty easily by just putting on a skirt and slipping my shorts off or even just using a towel around my waist but my top is a whole different story. The sports bras I use are the kind that go over my head so for the life of me I can't figure out a discreet way to get my jersey off, get my complicated sports bra off and then get a dry bra and shirt on while standing beside my car without getting arrested for indecent exposure. :madman:


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

I have changed in my car before but down here it gets so damned hot that this time of the year that is mighty unpleasant.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I either sit in the car and just do it or turn my back and just do it. Being an old dirt bag from way back I'm not too shy. I do try to be discrete - that's why I'll sit in the care to do the top half. If someone is looking that hard they are welcome to my baby chewed boobs.

for the bottom, I pack a skirt or a sarong ( pareo) either which I find much easier to deal with than a towel.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

catsruletn said:


> The sports bras I use are the kind that go over my head so for the life of me I can't figure out a discreet way to get my jersey off, get my complicated sports bra off and then get a dry bra and shirt on while standing beside my car without getting arrested for indecent exposure. :madman:


I hear ya. I could be in the middle of freakin' nowhere on a Tuesday afternoon - guaranteed as soon as I start changing, some guy shows up.

As others have mentioned, changing in the car & using a skirt are good options. Here's how I deal with the shirt: Jersey off; tank top on over the sport bra; sport bra off, straps first then the rest of it; new bra on under the tank top. Requires pretty stretchy straps for the sports bra.

Sorta like this, but less complicated: How to Take off Your Bra Without Taking off Your Shirt: 5 Steps


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

catsruletn said:


> So what method do you guys use for changing out of your sweaty bike clothes after a ride? ...The sports bras I use are the kind that go over my head so for the life of me I can't figure out a discreet way to get my jersey off, get my complicated sports bra off and then get a dry bra and shirt on while standing beside my car without getting arrested for indecent exposure. :madman:


Skip the dry bra step and you can shave off valuable seconds.

I was never too concerned with this, would do a quick whip change in the car, but we have had some trailheads where there were complaints about people being indecent, and I wouldn't want to risk closure, so I'm a little more conservative now.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I change in or beside the car. I usually keep my sports bar and panties on. Dry clean clothes on top. Temporary fix until I get home and take a shower


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

gabrielle said:


> I hear ya. I could be in the middle of freakin' nowhere on a Tuesday afternoon - guaranteed as soon as I start changing, some guy shows up.
> 
> As others have mentioned, changing in the car & using a skirt are good options. Here's how I deal with the shirt: Jersey off; tank top on over the sport bra; sport bra off, straps first then the rest of it; new bra on under the tank top. Requires pretty stretchy straps for the sports bra.
> 
> Sorta like this, but less complicated: How to Take off Your Bra Without Taking off Your Shirt: 5 Steps


Yeah when I am somewhere remote it doesn't matter as much but sometimes I am in pretty well populated parking lots with people walking around all over. To further complicate matters I often ride with a bunch of guys so that can be a little awkward.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

My after-ride bra is a sports bra with a back opening like a regular bra, so I use the following technique. Fasten after-ride bra and put it on right below the bottom of your ride bra without your arms in the straps. Grab the left side of the top of the after-ride bra and the bottom of the ride bra in your left hand and the right side in your right hand. In one fluid motion, pull up, so the new bra goes on simultaneously as the old bra comes off. Finish taking the old bra off over your head and put your arms in the straps of the new one.

I generally do this in a discreet location, facing away from people, but it works well and results in pretty much no exposure. It would also work with a regular bra, but somehow it's OK to walk around in a blue sports bra, but not in a white regular bra.

I've never seen the tank top method before. The advantage is that you could use the top to dry yourself off a bit if it was a really sweaty ride.


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

I bought a long black cotton sun dress with no straps at walmart for like $10. I pull it on over my ride out fit strip off sweaty stuff and pull dry on. I open drivers side door and passenger side and face in towards car as I change. If it bothers anyone I don't give a darn. I am not staying in my sweat soaked clothes. Gross.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

blueeyesMTB said:


> I bought a long black cotton sun dress with no straps at walmart for like $10. I pull it on over my ride out fit strip off sweaty stuff and pull dry on. I open drivers side door and passenger side and face in towards car as I change. If it bothers anyone I don't give a darn. I am not staying in my sweat soaked clothes. Gross.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Interesting idea. I might give that a try. I looked online at "changing robes & towels" etc but they are expensive so this sounds like a more interesting option.


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

> I generally do this in a discreet location, facing away from people, but it works well and results in pretty much no exposure. It would also work with a regular bra, but somehow it's OK to walk around in a blue sports bra, but not in a white regular bra.


I have noticed this too. Women will walk around in the sports bras without thinking anything of it but would never do that in their regular bra. For me, a bra is a bra and I won't walk around in just a sports bra in front of people anymore than I would a regular bra.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just open the front and back door and make a changing stall between the doors. I have a moving blanket usually in the truck to drape between the doors if its a busy lot. My old extra cab truck had suicide doors that you could actually make a nice changing room without any blanket. Picked up a new idea from a friend this past weekend- he brings a small old kitchen rug to throw on the ground so you don't have to balance on your shoes. Clever.

I guess it wouldn't work if you were tallish and had a low to the ground car.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

blueeyesMTB said:


> I bought a long black cotton sun dress with no straps at walmart for like $10.


This sounds like the best idea.

I am always surprised when we do a long mileage long day and people DON'T have clothes change into. Anyone else (besides Gab) ever call it a take out bag? ( old river runner/kayaker dirtbag terminology)


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny, I thought of my wife before I realized this was in the "women's lounge". She's the fastest and sneakiest clothes changer I've ever met. 

One of her techniques of later years has been passed to my daughter and is not fair for men. They just put on a dress that allows the job to be done within. My daughter's much more prudish and can't pull it off like my wife can, but she sure can leave a pile of clothing on the floor or ground wherever she goes.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Plenty of men wear sarongs, just not in the USA.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

I just use an extra large t-shirt to keep my upper part covered, plenty of room to wrestle out of a sweaty sports bra and pull something dry on. Then I'll sit in my car with a towel over my lap for the bottom.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

I will change out of my jersey and into a T-shirt without worrying about modesty. I figure a sports bra is actually less revealing than most swimsuit tops. I usually don't bother changing out of my sports bra after a ride. After all, I am going to still be sweaty and stinky, so why bother struggling out of it (mine are all pull-over style) until it's time for a shower? 
I change out of my shorts in the front seat of the car. With tinted windows and with the sun-shade in the windshield it is actually pretty private. I ALWAYS change out of my shorts ASAP for hygiene reasons, it is a good habit to get into.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

miatagal96 said:


> My after-ride bra is a sports bra with a back opening like a regular bra, so I use the following technique. Fasten after-ride bra and put it on right below the bottom of your ride bra without your arms in the straps. Grab the left side of the top of the after-ride bra and the bottom of the ride bra in your left hand and the right side in your right hand. In one fluid motion, pull up, so the new bra goes on simultaneously as the old bra comes off. Finish taking the old bra off over your head and put your arms in the straps of the new one.
> 
> I generally do this in a discreet location, facing away from people, but it works well and results in pretty much no exposure. It would also work with a regular bra, but somehow it's OK to walk around in a blue sports bra, but not in a white regular bra.
> 
> I've never seen the tank top method before. The advantage is that you could use the top to dry yourself off a bit if it was a really sweaty ride.


So I kinda of do the reverse of this. I pull just my straps down and under my arms, then put the new bra on just over top of the old one. I then slide the old one down to my waist while pulling the new one into place. I then remove the old one by sliding it over my hips and down my legs. This technique was mastered over multiple years of playing soccer.

Towel change for the bottom.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> Funny, I thought of my wife before I realized this was in the "women's lounge". She's the fastest and sneakiest clothes changer I've ever met.
> 
> One of her techniques of later years has been passed to my daughter and is not fair for men. They just put on a dress that allows the job to be done within. My daughter's much more prudish and can't pull it off like my wife can, but she sure can leave a pile of clothing on the floor or ground wherever she goes.


One of my male friends bought a "camping skirt" for ease of changing after seeing my female friends and I use skirts to change out of biking clothes. He's a bit odd, but the principle is the same!

I usually use a skirt or a dress as others have described. I won't stay in sweaty riding clothes any longer than necessary. I am reasonably discrete, but I'm more worried about being comfortable than about offending anyone's sensibilities.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

This is an issue for us men as well. Its a damned shame it's against the law for one to be seen in their natural state. Shirts are easy for us, but as mentioned previously in the thread, getting out of those shorts needs to happen immediately or you will suffer horribly adverse reactions. While most women posting on here appear to be concerned with modesty, men are concerned with breaching some asinine law and branded a sexual offender.

I just make sure no kids are around, then try to make it fast and discreet. I may have to look into the "camping skirt" thing.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

musikron said:


> This is an issue for us men as well. Its a damned shame it's against the law for one to be seen in their natural state. Shirts are easy for us, but as mentioned previously in the thread, getting out of those shorts needs to happen immediately or you will suffer horribly adverse reactions. While most women posting on here appear to be concerned with modesty, men are concerned with breaching some asinine law and branded a sexual offender.
> 
> I just make sure no kids are around, then try to make it fast and discreet. I may have to look into the "camping skirt" thing.


Towel changes are easy... just take a little practice. I even taught my boyfriend how to do it!


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

It seems people are a lot funnier about nudity now than they were 30 years ago. 

A guy I ride with has what is apparently one of those camping skirts you mention. Me, I don't think I am that secure in my masculinity.

I change in the back of my van. It has tinted windows, so you won't see anything unless you get really close. If someone looks in, well, the parts of me that I have to try to hide are darn near perfect. It's what everyone sees all the time that need some work. That's why I took up biking


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and opinions everyone. I ended up trying the cheap dress from Wal-mart option and it seems to work well. I got one of those lounge wear kind of deals and got it in a 2X size so my arms and everything fit in it so I can pretty much get completely dressed inside the thing almost like a big bag.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

DennisF said:


> A guy I ride with has what is apparently one of those camping skirts you mention. Me, I don't think I am that secure in my masculinity.


Derailing the thread a moment to chant "kilt! kilt! kilt!"

UTILIKILTS - American Made Utility Kilts for Everyday Wear


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

MtbRN said:


> I ALWAYS change out of my shorts ASAP for hygiene reasons, it is a good habit to get into.


With a 45+ minute drive to get home, I always change too. I get chilled easily from sitting around in wet clothes (even just a wet bra) and it will take me hours to feel warm again.

(Edited to clarify that I am not wearing just a bra...)


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Change? Hell, I practically shower after particularly sweaty rides. Cheap pop-up changing rooms are only $25. I put water and a rag in a watertight tupperware or whatever I have container, and add ice from the cooler after the ride. Nothing like a nice, cool wipedown to remove the sweat and stink before heading home or straight for pizza. Get one with large mesh pockets so you don't have to pick up your clean clothes from the floor. I use a clip to hold a scented garbage bag to the mesh for dirty clothes so I don't smell them on the ride home.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Flamingtaco said:


> Change? Hell, I practically shower after particularly sweaty rides. Cheap pop-up changing rooms are only $25.


Holy cr*p! That is freaking brilliant! I had no idea anything like that was available out there. It is on the shopping list.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't know about these either. Thanks!

This one even has a roof. Don't need to worry about aircraft.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AZ...200_QL40&qid=1406032016&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I've seen people use portable solar showers at races and just shower in the parking lots! Liked that idea... on my race trip this past week I just took to using a gallon jug of water and pouring it over myself while in my sports bra and bibs to get the big gunk off, then used bath wipes used in hospitals to do the scrubbing. Worked out nicely... not as good as a real hot shower, but made myself bearable to be around while hanging out! Got some funny looks, but I'm beyond the modesty stage, haha.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

MtbRN said:


> Holy cr*p! That is freaking brilliant! I had no idea anything like that was available out there. It is on the shopping list.


Note to self: I could raid rafting gear stash for one of these. We have one already as a groover tent.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I wish some the dudes I ride with shared half the discretion you ladies have.


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

MtbRN said:


> Holy cr*p! That is freaking brilliant! I had no idea anything like that was available out there. It is on the shopping list.





Flamingtaco said:


> Change? Hell, I practically shower after particularly sweaty rides. Cheap pop-up changing rooms are only $25. I put water and a rag in a watertight tupperware or whatever I have container, and add ice from the cooler after the ride. Nothing like a nice, cool wipedown to remove the sweat and stink before heading home or straight for pizza. Get one with large mesh pockets so you don't have to pick up your clean clothes from the floor. I use a clip to hold a scented garbage bag to the mesh for dirty clothes so I don't smell them on the ride home.


I don't use it on regular weekly rides but when riding and camping i have a pop-up shower thing and a weed sprayer I converted with a long hose and nice kitchen sprayer to shower with. You add water let it warm in the sun or boil a small amount and add more to cool it down. Nice hot shower and I can wash and condition my long thick hair easily. Love it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopix (May 12, 2014)

From my surfing days, we would get one of those cheep fleece blankets (in this case a simple top sheet could work) cut a hole in the very middle just large enough for a head to poke through. Put a beach towel down on the ground, put your clean cloths down on one end of the towel and stand at the other with the blanket over your head. Taking off a wetsuit is never done with grace so the long blanket really allows you to wriggle about without showing off your bits to everyone.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have figured out a good way to change bras, because I hate wearing a clammy sports bra around (it's super humid where I live, so they stay soaked forever if you leave them on). 
1. Do this with no jersey/shirt. It's not full modesty, but with a little practice, you can at least avoid nip slips. 
2. Slip your arms out of the shoulder straps of your current bra so that it's around you like a strapless bra.
3. Pull the dry bra on over the top of everything
4. Pull the wet bra out from underneath and shimmy it down to your ankles. 
5. Have a beer


----------



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a changing towel that a friend made and it works great. It's a normal towel with the short sides sewed together and an elastic band added at the top. I found a tutorial that is kind of similar (sew the towel together where they tell you to add decorative ribbon and then no need for the velco).

How to Make Bath Towel Wraps | eHow

It's obviously not super long but I usually wear it like a skirt to change into/out of shorts and then put my arms inside and have it over my upper body to change bras.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

I made one of those several years ago (minus the ribbon -- too much sewing, heh).

I've had to add a side-release buckle because it's so old the velcro's starting to fail...and then we're back to the whole reason for this thread.:eekster:


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

A new kickstarted idea - kind of cool!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/denniscaco/the-undress-change-clothes-in-public-without-getti


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Glad to see this topic, it's A Thing fo sho! I have to use substantial sports bras and they get pitted out so bad there's no way I want to leave them on unless I'm headed straight home. I have gotten to the point that I just change shorts in the truck seat quickly, then bend down at the waist to swap out the jersey & bb holder. 

I'm usually out with all guys, and when these situations come up in the field we all handle it with typical subtlety: "Turn around unless you want to damage your eyes permanently, I'll tell you when it's safe again!"

But I'm at that age cutover where instead of dudes offering money to take my clothes off, I can now extort them by threatening to take it off unless they pay up. Age has it's benefits! :devil:


----------

